#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по "Учебнику санскрита" Кочергиной

## Traven

Кочергина, стр. 21
*“Напишите шрифтом devanagari форму имен. падежа  ед. числа м.р. от gaja, jana, nara, dama, cas.aka”*

Выше у нее есть абзац:
*“В имен. падеже  ед.ч. большинство существительных  и прилагательных мужского рода имеют  окончание s. Поэтому visarga обычно встречается  в этой форме.”*

Возникает вопрос – а в какой тогда форме приводятся существительные в словаре?
Алгоритм действий каков?

_“Учебник санскрита”, Кочергина В.А., издание  ИОСО РАН, 2001 г._

----------


## Vladiimir

Приводятся в виде основы. 
См. Занятие VI, 2.Особенности санскритских словарей (стр. 37-38.)

----------


## Асуман

> См. Занятие VI, 2.Особенности санскритских словарей (стр. 37-38.)


Позволю себе пару комментариев насчёт того, что пишет там Кочергина.




> Древнеиндийские словари - это словари лексических морфем для слов, имеющих формы словоизменения.


Во-первых, "древнеиндийские словари" и "словари древнеиндийского языка" - это несколько разные понятия. И тут под первыми явно имеются в виду вторые.
Во-вторых, помимо изменяемых слов, в древнеиндийском языке есть также и слова неизменяемые. Разумеется, в словарях они тоже представлены.




> У именных разрядов слов, т. е. у существительных, прилагательных, у местоимений и порядковых числительных в словаре приводятся основы (у существительных - с указанием рода).


Ну да, в основном, приводятся в виде основ. Однако строгих правил тут нет, и составители словарей ориентируются в данном вопросе на собственные представления об удобстве. Так у Аптэ для существительных на -а -u -i отдано предпочтение формам именительного падежа, тогда как другие даются в форме основы. Да и насчёт основы могут быть варианты. Например, у Кочергиной "мать" даётся как mAtar (основа в ступени гуна), а у того же Аптэ или Моньер-Вильямса - mAtR (слабая ступень).

----------


## Tiop

> Так у Аптэ для существительных на -а -u -i отдано предпочтение формам именительного падежа, тогда как другие даются в форме основы.


Здесь дело в том, что Аптэ придерживается традиционных индийских правил.

----------


## Traven

_Стр. 23-24._
Как  читаются звуки, передаваемые следующими буквами:
*a* с _полудугой_ сверху 
*a* с _черточкой_ и _полудугой_ сверху
*u* с _полудугой_ сверху
*u* с _черточкой_ и _полудугой_ сверху

----------


## Асуман

> _Стр. 23-24._
> Как  читаются звуки, передаваемые следующими буквами:
> *a* с _полудугой_ сверху 
> *a* с _черточкой_ и _полудугой_ сверху
> *u* с _полудугой_ сверху
> *u* с _черточкой_ и _полудугой_ сверху


полудуга - знак кратости как в Й - "и краткое"
чёрточка - знак долготы
чёрточка и полудуга сразу - значит имеется в виду буква независимо от её долготы-кратости, т.е. правило применимо и для краткой и для долгой буквы.

----------


## Асуман

> Здесь дело в том, что Аптэ придерживается традиционных индийских правил.


Словари в привычном нам виде не были известны в Индии до прихода англичан. Соответственно, не было и традиционных индийских правил для их составления.

----------


## Tiop

В Индии была и есть традиционная лексикография.

----------


## Асуман

> Здесь дело в том, что Аптэ придерживается традиционных индийских правил.





> В Индии была и есть традиционная лексикография.


Вы не могли бы немного подробнее изложить свою мысль? А то мне на ум в связи с традиционными индийскими лексикографами только Амара Симха приходит, с которым у Аптэ ну совсем ничего общего...

----------


## Tiop

Конечно, я имел в виду, что в отличие от словарей западных учёных Аптэ является более  традиционым взглядом на санскрит, о чём он сам писал в предисловиях к своим словарям, говоря (пред. к Student's dictionary), что постоянно держал по рукой Амаракошу Амарасимхи, а также ориентировался на другие лексиконы и, в том числе, на санскритоязычного читателя.

----------


## Асуман

А, ну может быть. У меня _Студенческого_ под рукой нет. Но в предисловии к _Практическому_ словарю Аптэ указывает, что ему были крайне полезны:
1. великая санскритская энциклопедия _Вачаспатья_ профессора Таранатха Таркавачаспати,
2. бесценный санскрит-английский словарь профессора Моньер Вильямса,
3. немецкий словарь Рота и Бётлинга,
и ещё несколько раз обращался к словарям Вильсона и Бенфея.
Про _Амаракошу_ вроде бы и не вспоминает.

Просто что есть Амаракоша? Насколько я вижу, это записанный в виде стихов тематически распределённый список синонимических рядов, просто перечисление слов, с указанием их рода. Ни алфавитного порядка, ни словарных статей, ни вообще чего-то похожего на то, что мы обычно называем словарём. А у Аптэ я наблюдаю обычный европейский формат словаря.




> До появления словаря Вильсона, т.е. до 1819 года, была возможность изучать санскритский язык только в Индии, при помощи учёных пандитов, по словарям туземным... ... Система санскритских туземных словарей не имеет ничего общего с простотою лексикологической системы, принятой в Европе. Все они распределены частию по предметам, т.е. так, что, например, слова, выражающие родство, составляют в них особое отделение, предметы физические - особое, звери - особое и т.д.; частию сводятся в них слова подобозначущие (синонимы) и подобозвучные (гомонимы). Алфавитный порядок допущен только для некоторых отделений, и то, большей частию, не по первой, а по последней букве объясняемого корня. К этому прибавить должно, что для всех слов придуманы корни, составляющие особенные собрания корней, из которых огромное множество неприменимо к словам существующим в памятниках санскритской письменности, переданных потомству, и что всё это излагается в стихотворной форме.


(из предисловия к Санскрито-русскому словарю К.Коссовича, 1854г.)
(написание осовременено мной)

----------


## Tiop

Совершенно верно, некоторые из этих особенностей там и учитываются, о чём специально пишет (это касается системы корней и подачи эквивалентов и производных в объяснении лексической единицы, и ориентации на традиционные  семантические связи при подаче в европейском типе алфавитного порядка.

----------


## Traven

Стр. 25:
приведено слово *duh.kha* (несчастье), но что  за звук обозначен буквой *h* с точкой снизу?
В занятии 2  есть упоминание слога  *ha*, но *h.a* не было нигде*!*

----------


## Асуман

> Стр. 25:
> приведено слово *duh.kha* (несчастье), но что  за звук обозначен буквой *h* с точкой снизу?
> В занятии 2  есть упоминание слога  *ha*, но *h.a* не было нигде*!*


только не "h.a"  а просто "h."
это висарга, см. стр.20

----------


## Traven

_Стр. 20:_
"*visarga* – графическое изображение звука *h*, возникающего из *s*(реже *r*) в конце предложения и в конце слова или префикса перед некоторыми согласным”
В слове *duhkha* _visarga_ стоит в конце префикса *?*

----------


## Асуман

> В слове *duhkha* _visarga_ стоит в конце префикса *?*


да, именно так.
в санскрите su- "хороший", dur- плохой
=> sukha счастье, duHkha несчастье (перед kh конечное r>H)
аналогично
antar+stha=>antaHstha
manas+stha=>manaHstha
и т.п.

----------


## Traven

На _28 стр._ показано написание слогов с гласной *o*. Сильно напоминает написание слогов с гласной *i долгим*. В чем различие*?*
Чем отличается произнесение *r*,  от  *r* с кружочком внизу и от *r долгого*  с кружочком внизу*?*
Где можно почитать о написании(пошагово, черточка за черточкой)  графем *gra, dra, mra, vra, kra* (тут даже две графемы), *tra, c,ra* да и других тоже которые еще будут встречаться по ходу учебника*?* Похоже, Кочергина забила на такие подробности…
Фраза: _“В сочетании с r знак с,  видоизменяется, как и при сочетании с u, а именно: с,r – [здесь приведено начертание] ”._
И чем же оно отличается кроме полукружка снизу от  написания *с,*, приведенного на _20 стр._ *?*

----------


## Асуман

> На _28 стр._ показано написание слогов с гласной *o*. Сильно напоминает написание слогов с гласной *i долгим*. В чем различие*?*


В "о" штрих вверх-влево, а в долгой "и" завиток вверх-влево-вниз, направленный к огласованной согласной и касающийся горизонтальной черты. При плохом качестве печати эти графичски схожие огласовки могут быть трудноотличимы.

Не знаю, будет ли у вас видно дэванагари, но попробую.को (ko) की (kī)




> Чем отличается произнесение *r*,  от  *r* с кружочком внизу и от *r долгого*  с кружочком внизу*?*


r без кружочка - согласная. r с кружочком - гласная, соответственно, надо стараться произносить её как гласный звук. но поскольку такого звука в большинстве языков нет, то обычно её произносят как слог ri. долгая r с кружочком - долгий гласный r, который следует произносить в два раза дольше, чем краткий. но обычно произносят как слог rī.




> Где можно почитать о написании(пошагово, черточка за черточкой)  графем *gra, dra, mra, vra, kra* (тут даже две графемы), *tra, c,ra* да и других тоже которые еще будут встречаться по ходу учебника*?* Похоже, Кочергина забила на такие подробности…


Боюсь, что такие подробности вы нигде не найдёте. В дэванагари слишком много вариантов построения лигатур, чтобы у кого-то хватило терпения объяснить последовательное написание каждой. Положитесь на свою интуицию. Не так важно, как вы рисуете букву, важно, чтобы буква получалась нужная.  :Smilie:  

Насчёт того, как пишутся буквы, советую глянуть разъяснение написания на аргентинском сайте, флэшки раз, флэшки два.




> Фраза: _“В сочетании с r знак с,  видоизменяется, как и при сочетании с u, а именно: с,r – [здесь приведено начертание] ”._
> И чем же оно отличается кроме полукружка снизу от  написания *с,*, приведенного на _20 стр._ *?*


Отличается тем, что если при нормальном написании основной элемент sh похож на двойку 2, то при образовании вертикальной лигатуры он меняется на этакую петельку. Буква sh может образовывать вертикальные лигатуры с гласными r, u, ū и с такими согласными как c, n, r, v. Впрочем, она может и не меняться - это зависит от шрифта и индивидуального почерка.  :Smilie:  
शृ शु शू श्च श्न श्र श्व

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Качество многих санскритских текстов у Кочергиной  более чем отвратное. 
Вообще в учебнике Кочергиной много непонятного и недоделанного. Например, просклоняла слово Атма, и не поставила все формы, приходится догадываться.

----------


## Асуман

> Качество многих санскритских текстов у Кочергиной  более чем отвратное. 
> Вообще в учебнике Кочергиной много непонятного и недоделанного. Например, просклоняла слово Атма, и не поставила все формы, приходится догадываться.


Учебник Кочергиной, возможно, имеет много недостатков, но парадигма склонения слова ātman дана там без ошибок.

Насчёт добавленных в вашей табличке слов, отсутствующих у Кочергиной:
1. N.sg. ātma - это неверно, такой формы номинатива нет.
2. Acc. pl. ātmanaH и Abl.sg. ātmano - это просто варианты, полученные из приведённой в таблице формы по правилам сандхи, в зависимости от соседних слов. Правила сандхи - это отдельная тема, действие правил сандхи в тексте - это вещь сама собой разумеющаяся, и в парадигме склонения нет никакой необходимости приводить все возможные варианты сандхи, которые могут встретиться в тексте. Эти правила должны быть в голове у любого, кто собирается читать санскритские тексты. Без этого вообще сложно что-то понять.
3. в формах Abl. du. и pl. зачем-то приписаны формы Gen.

(Насчёт перевода шлоки: hi - ведь, поистине, же, ибо etc.)

----------

Аминадав (03.01.2012)

----------


## Traven

> Не знаю, будет ли у вас видно дэванагари, но попробую.को (ko) की (kī)


*1.* В момент когда я читал ваш пост деванагари-текст был отображен нормально, но на компе еще  не была поставлена галка в *Панель управления -> Язык и региональные стандарты -> Языки -> Установить поддержку языков с письмом справа налево и сложным письмом.* Почему тогда отобразилось адекватно*?*
*2.* На _стр. 30_ в _4-м_ упражнении, в _1-м_ разделе в последней строке написано :
 प्रथमः सर्गः
Почему *visarga* присутствует в словах, а в списке слов на _стр. 29-30_ слова *первый(prathama)* и *отдел(sarga)*приведены без нее*?* 
*3.* В этом же упражнении Кочергина приводит для перевода обучающимся слова:
 चर्या
दुःख 
но их нет в списках на _стр. 29-30_(да и на более ранних). Конечно, можно посмотреть в конец книги в словарь. Но зачем ей приводить в упражнении слова, отсутствующие в уроке*?*..
*4.* Перед словарем (_277-334 стр._) нет списка алфавитного, как  понять почему порядок *а, ā, i, ī, u, ū …* именно такой у нее?
*5.* В *MS Word* меню *Вставка->Символ…* искал букву r с кружочком снизу, но чот нет. Как набирать*?*

----------


## Асуман

> *1.* В момент когда я читал ваш пост деванагари-текст был отображен нормально, но на компе еще  не была поставлена галка в *Панель управления -> Язык и региональные стандарты -> Языки -> Установить поддержку языков с письмом справа налево и сложным письмом.* Почему тогда отобразилось адекватно*?*


Честно говоря, не знаю, не пробовал. Я эту галочку ставлю сразу. Потому что без неё в списке клавиатур нет санскрита.




> *2.* На _стр. 30_ в _4-м_ упражнении, в _1-м_ разделе в последней строке написано :
>  प्रथमः सर्गः
> Почему *visarga* присутствует в словах, а в списке слов на _стр. 29-30_ слова *первый(prathama)* и *отдел(sarga)*приведены без нее*?*


Висарга в этих словах - это окончание именительного падежа. А в списке слов эти слова даны без окончания, в виде основы слова.




> *3.* В этом же упражнении Кочергина приводит для перевода обучающимся слова:
>  चर्या
> दुःख 
> но их нет в списках на _стр. 29-30_(да и на более ранних). Конечно, можно посмотреть в конец книги в словарь. Но зачем ей приводить в упражнении слова, отсутствующие в уроке*?*..


Далеко не всё в этом мире поддаётся логическому объяснению...
Слово दुःख , кстати, давалось на 25-й странице, и вы даже уже задавали вопрос о висарге в этом слове.




> *4.* Перед словарем (_277-334 стр._) нет списка алфавитного, как  понять почему порядок *а, ā, i, ī, u, ū …* именно такой у нее?


Это порядок букв в санскритском алфавите. В 6-м занятии можно посмотреть алфавитный порядок и почитать замечания насчёт порядка слов в словаре.




> *5.* В *MS Word* меню *Вставка->Символ…* искал букву r с кружочком снизу, но чот нет. Как набирать*?*


Боюсь, что никак. В юникоде нет такой буквы. Есть буква ṛ (r  с точкой). Но и она отсутствует в большинстве шрифтов. Как я уже писал в другом месте, с транслитерацией вообще дела обстоят так себе. Большинство шрифтов эти знаки не поддерживают и вместо букв будут старые добрые квадратики. В наборе Windows только Tahoma поддерживает большинство знаков санскритской транслитерации. āĀ īĪ ūŪ ṛṚ ṝṜ ḷḶ ḹḸ ṅṄ ñÑ ṭṬ ḍḌ ṇṆ śŚ ṣṢ ḥḤ ṁṀ. Анунасики в общепринятом наборе нет. Так что любителям санскрита приходится извращаться с нестандартными шрифтами, чтобы иметь возможность ставить в тексте р с кружочком или н с верхней чёрточкой.

----------


## Traven

*1.*  На   http://www.sanskrit-sanscrito.com.ar...strokes1.shtml  написано :
“The horizontal line in Sanskrit is always drawn in the end.”
Вы тоже так  поступаете ?
*2.*  На  _35 стр._ написано:
-suto   N.sg.
Это к чему вообще *?*
*3.*  Как вы при чтении отличаете   *ङ*   от  * ड  ?* Такое ощущение,  что их печатают одинаково… Вам не показалось *?*
*4.*  *Асуман    03.05.2008  22:56:  * 
“с транслитерацией вообще дела обстоят так себе. Большинство шрифтов эти знаки не поддерживают и вместо букв будут старые добрые квадратики.”
А как тогда буквы набирались теми кто издавал книги ? (учебник Кочергиной, словарь…)
*5.*  _34 стр._ :
Набор   -nkha  :    *ङ्ख*    -  это не похоже на лигатуру, т.к.  буквы не соеденены друг с другом!
*6.*  _35 стр._:
*असित्*   - imp.3 л. sg.  “был, жил”
В чем здесь заключается императивность *?*  (imp)
*7.* Будет ли перерабатываться учебник Кочергиной *?*

----------


## Ондрий

> Но зачем ей приводить в упражнении слова, отсутствующие в уроке[b]?


Там весь учебник заминирован подобным. Рекомендую Бюллера. Когда пытался учить по Кочергиной, очень мног овремени уходило на понимание того, что можно было бы сразу понять, если бы учебник был составлен нормально. Плюнул, попробовал Бюллера и понял, что такое правильный учебник по языку. А самая лучше всего составленная грамматика - Зализняка в конце Кочергинского ( :Wink: ) словаря. Кочергину использовать конечно можно, но только очень осторожно и в качестве доп. источника.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.11.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> *1.*  На   http://www.sanskrit-sanscrito.com.ar...strokes1.shtml  написано :
> “The horizontal line in Sanskrit is always drawn in the end.”
> Вы тоже так  поступаете ?


Сначала рисую то, что под чертой, потом черту, потом, если есть, то, что над чертой. Рисуется по слогам. Иногда два-три слога, а потом общая верхняя черта. А вообще писать лучше так, как удобно. Главное, чтобы результат был узнаваем.  :Wink: 




> *2.*  На  _35 стр._ написано:
> -suto   N.sg.
> Это к чему вообще *?*


Это, видимо, дополнительное пояснение к предыдущему "vīrasenasuta".
Ну там, знаете - āsīd rājā nalo nāma vīrasenasuto balī et cetera.
Вот и указывается, что -suto - это номинатив.




> *3.*  Как вы при чтении отличаете   *ङ*   от  * ड  ?* Такое ощущение,  что их печатают одинаково… Вам не показалось *?*


Буквы пишутся одинаково, только одна с точкой, а другая - без. Так и надо их отличать.




> *4.*  *Асуман    03.05.2008  22:56:  * 
> “с транслитерацией вообще дела обстоят так себе. Большинство шрифтов эти знаки не поддерживают и вместо букв будут старые добрые квадратики.”
> А как тогда буквы набирались теми кто издавал книги ? (учебник Кочергиной, словарь…)


Словарь Кочергиной набирался ещё по-старинке, вручную, в типографии. Тогда про компьютерный набор никто и не мечтал.

Потом появились компьютеры, на которых стало возможно создавать шрифты на свой вкус, но шрифты эти были ограничены 256-ю знаками. Поэтому в каждом из шрифтов не хватало каких-то буковок, лигатур или ещё чего. И разумеется, масса разных сансритских шрифтов была несовместима друг с другом. Однако у вас имеется полная возможность разработать свой уникальный необходимый лично вам шрифт и подготовить с его помощью к печати книгу.

Теперь у нас есть юникод, который даёт возможность создавать шрифт с произвольным количеством знаков. Причём юникод-совместимые шрифты взаимнозаменяемы. Т.е. если вы набирали текст красивым шрифтом Санскрит2003, а у читающего на компе окажется только некрасивый стандартный Мангал из виндосного набора, то читающий всё равно сможет правильно прочесть текст, хотя там будут несколько иначе видны лигатуры. Проблема только в том, что юникод хотя и универсален в плане корректности просмотра, но далёк от идеала в плане специфических нужд людей с узкоспециализированными интересами типа санскритологов. И в его стандарте пока не хватает кое-каких знаков санскритской транслитерации, нет каких-то редких ведических значков дэванагари и т.д. Так что при нужде придётся опять таки самим делать себе шрифты, добавляя к стандарту юникода недостающие знаки.




> *5.*  _34 стр._ :
> Набор   -nkha  :    *ङ्ख*    -  это не похоже на лигатуру, т.к.  буквы не соеденены друг с другом!


Я вам уже советовал обратить внимание на шрифт Санскрит2003.
ङ्ख



> *6.*  _35 стр._:
> *असित्*   - imp.3 л. sg.  “был, жил”
> В чем здесь заключается императивность *?*  (imp)


Во-первых, лучше написать आसीत्.
Во-вторых, никакой императивности там нет, а просто кто-то перепутал аббревиатуры imp. и impf. "Был, жил" - имперфект - прошедшее время.




> *7.* Будет ли перерабатываться учебник Кочергиной *?*


Перерабатываться в смысле по материалу - нет не будет. А в смысле исправления ошибок и нормального набора - наверное, рано или поздно кто-нибудь доведёт это дело до ума. Проблема только в том, что этим должен кто-то заниматься, а никто заниматься не хочет. В последнем издании сделана попытка переверстать текст с транслитом (оставляя дэванагари), но по количеству нелепых опечаток и просто глюков результат удручающ.

----------


## Traven

*8.* _Стр.36:_
āsīdraja nalo nāma vīrasenasuto balī – был царь Наль по-имени сын Вирасенасуты могущественного
Почему так расставлены слова, а не, скажем:
āsīdraja vīrasenasuto balī nāma nalo  - был царь сын могущественного Вирасенасуты по-имени Наль.

*9.* _Стр.39:_
“В дальнейшем мы будем проставлять ударение при транслитерации слов на основе данных Большого Петербургского словаря и в соответствии с фиксированным местом ударения в ряде грамматических форм.”
Что за  *“Большой Петербургский словарь” ?*

*10.* _Стр.40_, упр.2, правильно ли перевел:
व्रणमिच्छन्ति   -  “желают рану” ?
कलहमिच्छन्ति  - “желают спора” ?

----------


## Асуман

> *8.* _Стр.36:_
> āsīdraja nalo nāma vīrasenasuto balī – был царь Наль по-имени сын Вирасенасуты могущественного
> Почему так расставлены слова, а не, скажем:
> āsīdraja vīrasenasuto balī nāma nalo  - был царь сын могущественного Вирасенасуты по-имени Наль.


1. āsīd был raja царь nalo nāma по имени Нала vīrasenasuto сын Вирасены balī могучий.
2. Такой порядок, потому что это точная цитата из Махабхараты.
3. āsīd часто ставится в начале повествования примерно как рус. "жил да был" или "было как-то раз".
4. nāma - наречие "по имени" всегда ставится сразу после имени, имя было nalaḥ, потому nalo nāma "по имени Нала".
5. Собственно, только связка nalo nāma фиксирована, положение остальных слов на смысл не влияет, можно как угодно переставлять.




> *9.* _Стр.39:_
> “В дальнейшем мы будем проставлять ударение при транслитерации слов на основе данных Большого Петербургского словаря и в соответствии с фиксированным местом ударения в ряде грамматических форм.”
> Что за  *“Большой Петербургский словарь” ?*


В 19-м веке санкт-петербургской академией наук были изданы две редакции санскрито-немецкого словаря, составленного Бётлингом и Роттом. Если не ошибаюсь, первая редакция и есть большой петербургский словарь, а вторая - малый. Хороший уважаемый словарь.

А на ударения, проставленные в учебнике Кочергиной можно не обращать внимания, т.к. это ведические тоны, не имеющие отношения к классическому санскриту.




> *10.* _Стр.40_, упр.2, правильно ли перевел:
> व्रणमिच्छन्ति   -  “желают рану” ?
> कलहमिच्छन्ति  - “желают спора” ?


Правильно.
Я бы перевёл как "ищут рану" и "ищут ссоры".

----------

